# Social Casino >  Bingo

## elyozan

Hello, how to validate the tast of paris if there is not 12, but 10 or 15?

----------


## elyozan

Problem solved.

----------


## missyostler

how to get more friends on bingo game ? how do i find and add other members?

----------

